# Minneapolis, MN - Zephyr, Male, almost 9 weeks old - white GSD



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

Looking for a new home for my puppy. My husband and I took on this responsibility without really realizing what we were getting into. Please don't judge. I just really want to find Zephyr a good home now. We'd like someone who is experienced with this breed (more experienced than us) and is willing to work with this puppy to give him his forever home.

He's a very good puppy. It's not his fault we bought him.

For more info, check out this post: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...alk-advice-please-help-please-dont-judge.html

He does have an AKC registration form. He had his first distemper/parvo and was dewormed at 6 weeks. This week was vaccinated for bordatella.

We'd like to ask for a $300 re-homing fee and be allowed to hand-deliver the puppy to you to see the conditions he'll be living in.

Thank you. PM me if interested or know anyone who's interested.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am going to send you a PM but wanted to make sure that you do the following:

1. You will want to get references. You will need people to allow their vet offices to talk to you - you want to know how many pets they have, are their pets up to date and if not, why not, do they seem well cared for, how do the pets respond to the owners, etc. 

2. You will want to screen carefully in talking to the people, some tips here: Screening Applicants As Potential Homes

3. Home check prior to taking him anywhere - it is MUCH more difficult to do the home check with the intention of leaving the dog than it is to go without the dog and walk away saying no. 

4. I would see if any local reputable rescues would be able to take him so that he has a lifetime take back contract. 

I think that rehoming fee is high for a dog with minimal vetting and not being neutered. I would say that I would refund $200 of that on completion of a neuter. 

Let us know what the breeder says.


----------



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay, thank you for the advice. I'll let you know what the breeder says.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am on my phone so can only see 2 posts! I don't know if things have worked out and hope they have but if not, I shared this story with BDBH rescue (Rosa and Rocco's rescue among others -Kyah, Samson, Kenya all from this board) and they would be willing to help. I sent you a PM with contact information.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What a tough decision but I think you reached the right one for the pup and for you. 
I'm going to PM you a note on screening potential adopters. I'm glad a rescue has stepped up to help you place Zepher.


----------



## Paigekins (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello everyone. If you'd like an update on Zephyr, please visit: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...61581-update-zephyr-9-week-old-white-gsd.html. Thanks.


----------

